# Who is the biggest post whore here?



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

I was wondering who you all thought was whore posting alot recently...personally post whores frustrate me.







Just say no to post whores.....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

myself and Rhomzilla


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

I've been posting quite a bit lately, when I'm not working out of town. I've even been posting in other places besides the lounge.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Definitely Al/RhomZilla is...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Definitely Al/RhomZilla is...










...whoops i shouldn't talk


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Anyone in the Spam club qualifies really...


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

you said whore.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

damn post whores!


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

yeah they should all be


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

is







so







fools. or ill


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















as for who the post whores are - I know nothing about that kind of thing


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

nice....post whores all around...woo hoo!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol - you seem to be making a couple of post whore posts yourself









Oh and you need to host your avatar on another host site or even here on PFury as it doesnt show up here


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Free post :rasp:


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> lol - you seem to be making a couple of post whore posts yourself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i cant seem to figure out how to reply to each quote...NOW I AM A CONVERTED POST WHORE!!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

ewwww that emotion is just nasty, I think it should be "HappyMs_Natt"


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

not me i post good posts

free post
dixon


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah, I post good posts also, I'm no post whore, but I just got another free post


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely Al/RhomZilla is...
> ...


Your in the running for 2nd or 3rd, what are you talking about?? 


Xenon said:


> myself and Rhomzilla


Hey.. hey .. hey.. They said "post whores", not folks who give sound advice


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Innes said:


> ewwww that emotion is just nasty, I think it should be "HappyMs_Natt"










that's great...PM X and ask him....J/K


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 dont be silly Al, yor the biggest post whore here :rasp:

your name should be on this---->


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > thePACK said:
> ...


 Hey, what I know is what you taught me :nod: Plus aiint I a groupie of "your" SPAM group??


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yeah your my groupie of ME, not just my spam group

doesnt stop you trying to be me and the biggest post whore on PFury though


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

way I see it, he joined a month later than you, and he has 300 more posts than you....looks like you are his groupie to me....


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

way I see it he joined after me, won MOTM after me, became a senior member after me, and has spent all that time waching and copying me, and now he even has spams which are trying to be my emotion









but others may see it differantly


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

but I love him for it


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> but I love him for it


Told you to keep that on the HUSHHHH









Well Ill be gone for a month in mid-Sept, give you a chance to catch up and take over my popularity spot


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol I was just pointing out how I am so not your groupie as I have been doing it all before you - now how would that work









Oh, and why dont you get a laptop so you can still be on PFury and go on holiday at the same time ala Mike


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

goldfish chunks in teeth said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > ewwww that emotion is just nasty, I think it should be "HappyMs_Natt"
> ...


 That smily is just wrong


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

did someone mention . . . .

? ! ? ! FREE POST ! ? ! ?









~Will.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Fine.. I admitt because of my post counts, I am considered a postwhore. But compared to USMC Spikey, BOBme(in his prime), Marco, Innes, etc.. Im nothing!!!







But there is a couple that I can mention who've evolved into slut poster/post whores.







Yepps.. you guys know who you are..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

hey you said my name, how am I a post whore?

and if I am how so more than you?

P45 is also a post whore


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

you all need to stop







and start









free post weee!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Fine.. I admitt because of my post counts, I am considered a postwhore. But compared to USMC Spikey, BOBme(in his prime), Marco, Innes, etc.. Im nothing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Just face it Al, your one of them :rasp:


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

i wish i new how to post whore.


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

heh :laugh:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

marcc420 said:


> heh :laugh:


 Dont try to hard at it...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

in terms of worthless SPAM-AGE I'd say PACK does it the most


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> in terms of worthless SPAM-AGE I'd say PACK does it the most










i'm not the one racing to get more post up like ya.. :sad:


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

damn you post whores!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thePACK said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > in terms of worthless SPAM-AGE I'd say PACK does it the most
> ...


 thats only cuz there isn't an avatar upgrade after 3k


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > piranha45 said:
> ...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Hopefully that changes though...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

personally I hope not, I just wanna get my SPAMS and then I can kick back and not have to worry anymore


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> personally I hope not, I just wanna get my SPAMS and then I can kick back and not have to worry anymore


 WOW.. and your oh so close to the 3K. Still ytou have to get iniciated before you get SPAM'd


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

phishin06 said:


> I was wondering who you all thought was whore posting alot recently...personally post whores frustrate me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 im not one


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

Don't worry Al and Raf, I find your info really helpful a lot.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Bobme has to be the worst I'd say, specially when he get's going


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I used to post whore. But I cut down on it. Time to start up again!!!!!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

p45 im cathing up to you!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I think Bobme is


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

this is my free post you post sluts


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

phishin06 said:


> this is my free post you post sluts


 dude, upload your avatar to pfury and stop using care2, that "no remote linking" sign is wicked annoying!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Tommy V said:


> Don't worry Al and Raf, I find your info really helpful a lot.


 Finally!!! Some recognition







Aside from whos the biggest postwhore. Why dont you guys make a thread on whos the most helpfull, most annoying, most sarcastic, funniest, sorriest, boringest.. etc


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Stop picking on me


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

OK...I nominate MR. HARLEY as the biggest post whore of the month....he joined August 12th and has 130 posts. MR HARLEY...you are a whore!


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

I concur about harley . . . havent seen too info coming from his way, but he is great at agreeing with people, and telling them how nice their tank/fish/pics are.









~Will.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

post whore you say?????? thanks..........







have to catch up on lost time


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

it looks like you already have pal


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

phishin06 said:


> it looks like you already have pal


 But he has long ways to ketchup to me :rasp:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

i sure do.............







maybe in time maybe not , i think


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

dam you have alot of posts ...rhom........

probably not gonna even come close to catching you


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

phishin:

do you have all tose fish in one tank??? if so what size?


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

no way hoss...spread between 5 tanks....i am getting a 125 next weekend...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

right on ..good luck with your new tank


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

thanks man...and good luck to you as well with your new fishies :smile: 
looks like you are going to be dominated by the hobby :nod:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

pretty much ........thats what my chick thinks tooo.......


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> i sure do.............:laugh: maybe in time maybe not , i think


 Well he is supposed to be gone for like a month or so in September







which equals no posts from him


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

me toooo....vacation time at the beach but i will try on my labtop


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

most of my posts are on the predfish board....


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

thats a cool site also.............


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Damn it.. you guys are going


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

Well, the biggest post whore is now harley, god damn 155 posts in 2 damn days. get a damn life.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

just sitting here at my desk at work i get off in an hour so i still got some posts coming


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Tommy V said:


> Well, the biggest post whore is now harley, god damn 155 posts in 2 damn days. get a damn life.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

no one has toped me yet, sorry. 287 posts in one day.


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

loser denial???? anyone?

thats why i started this damn whore thread


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> post whore you say?????? thanks..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 me too :laugh:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

bobme said:


> no one has toped me yet, sorry. 287 posts in one day.


 That word association thread shouldnt count


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> no one has toped me yet, sorry. 287 posts in one day.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

bobme said:


> no one has toped me yet, sorry. 287 posts in one day.


 geez...................................no one will ever match that day..with all your one words sentences...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

lol ...this should not count as a post :laugh:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

with all this being said..are we going to get are little blue fish back on the bottom ??..so we can tell from the real posters to the the pretenders


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> with all this being said..are we going to get are little blue fish back on the bottom ??..so we can tell from the real posters to the the pretenders


 Good point.. I betcha I still lead in Piranha Discussions!!! Only 35% of my posts in Lounge.. guess where the other % is


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > with all this being said..are we going to get are little blue fish back on the bottom ??..so we can tell from the real posters to the the pretenders
> ...


 In the Announcements and Suggestion Box Forums


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Bite


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

me


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

Bob, you ever actually do anything besides mess with the lounge and getting extra posts by typing a word per post?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I dont think so


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Tommy V said:


> Bob, you ever actually do anything besides mess with the lounge and getting extra posts by typing a word per post?


 Yes i do
(see three words) no wait six words!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

bobme said:


> Bite










..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> Tommy V said:
> 
> 
> > Bob, you ever actually do anything besides mess with the lounge and getting extra posts by typing a word per post?
> ...


 I counted 10


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

bobme said:


> Tommy V said:
> 
> 
> > Bob, you ever actually do anything besides mess with the lounge and getting extra posts by typing a word per post?
> ...


 Not to mention







stuff


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy V said:
> ...


Hey be nice


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)




----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

I am a postwhore-in-training.


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

i've been one today because i've had nothing better to do


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

free post


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


>


 i think bobme wants al...ohh the pfury love continues......


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

this thread is srill open!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Eric you are no match for my







power


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Please dont forget who had the most posts for the first 6 months of this board! I am a post whore but I would say for pure spammage factor, BOBME all the way.

<p0st\/\/h0r3 4 l|f3>

post + 1


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Eric you are no match for my
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your







power?









I think you mean







power









I am the only one with 







power


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

How many post before i can get my spam?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

849 to go


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

this has turned rediculous


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

phishin06 said:


> this has turned rediculous


 hahahahahaha like any post whore thread would turn rediculous???

I think I just got PFurys most sarcastic award


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

another free post.!.


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

no shiiit!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> another free post.!.


 you what?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Please dont forget who had the most posts for the first 6 months of this board! I am a post whore but I would say for pure spammage factor, BOBME all the way.
> 
> <p0st\/\/h0r3 4 l|f3>
> 
> post + 1


You had still have the title of "most thread starter" also. But you took that out plus all of the top 5 poster.


Eeness said:


> I am the only one with power


 How did you get your name on the SPAM??


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

SPAM!?!.. another free one..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Eeness said:
> 
> 
> > I am the only one with power
> ...


 lol - who is Eeness?

but I got a







because Xenon made me one, perhaps at 10,000 posts he will change your spams to personalised spams of your own?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> perhaps at 10,000 posts he will change your spams to personalised spams of your own?


 10,000 :rock: Ahhh, no biggie.. 10K is a walk from one side of the room to the other.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i should make a mini-banana for mike


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > perhaps at 10,000 posts he will change your spams to personalised spams of your own?
> ...


 Oh shadddup!







Your such a spam slut.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

whored me another 'un!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

this is worse than the word assocation thread


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

No way, were only on page 5...unlike that thread where it was closed on page 50 or something...


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

That thread was just Crazy


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> No way, were only on page 5...unlike that thread where it was closed on page 50 or something...:laugh:


 49 of those pages were bobme talking to himself :laugh:


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I had fun with it


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

ima keep gettin free posts if you guys keep doin this.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Then I might as well get my free post!









I think weve managed to gain more post whores by this thread alone...:laugh:


----------

